# Squier Obey Stratocaster? HUH?!?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I stumbled across one of these today for what seems like a decent price for even the basic Squier. I'd like to know more about these if anybody here has owned one, or presently does. Are they sought after, revered, avoided, etc. I wasn't looking for a guitar, but suddenly there it was. Would it be silly to pass it up?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's probably an affinity with a paint job.

Gotta stop stopping to see all the shiny objects


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I believe it's a standard, but I know nothing of this line. I get the "shiny object" thing from my woman. She's a crow that way. If it sparkles or is bright....................


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like this......


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just buy 1 guitar and 10 vinyl wraps and you'll have many new guitars!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's an upgraded standard, about $350 new, very ugly for my tastes. Would much prefer an Affinity or a Standard. Very hard to resell.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wants $120. But as I said, I know nothing of the "series" which apparently includes a couple Tele as well.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would give $120, it's worth that for components. But I enjoy mixing and matching Squire parts. I would have to strip it down to the bare body, and sell or trade the body.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Verne said:


> Wants $120. But as I said, I know nothing of the "series" which apparently includes a couple Tele as well.


I remember the series well, but I know very little about the specs. I assumed they were in par with Affinitys, but I think that headstock says standard.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

rhh7 said:


> I would give $120, it's worth that for components. But I enjoy mixing and matching Squire parts. I would have to strip it down to the bare body, and sell or trade the body.


I think in the end I would do the same. I have a 20th anniversary Affinity in fiesta red, but I'd love to upgrade some of the parts with standard bits and bobs. Neck for one, and this would be a good donor at $120, but I'd have to play it first and make my decision. I could end up keeping it stock. I have a Yamaha I'd LOOOOOOOOOOOVE to bastardize somehow, and that's why I am watching out for low cost Squiers. This looked cool to me when it caught my eye.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why do you want to upgrade it instead of just holding out for a cheaper fender standard?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Right now the $120 is within range, whereas a standard is not. I'm also trying to learn to do setup, intonation and such. I figure it's better to start on guitars I can get for as little as I can. It doesn't have to look awesome or sound amazing, I just want to learn to make them sound better. If I swap parts around, this will aid me in figuring out wiring as well. I don't want to do that with a MIM or USA. If I had $1150 I'd buy the one at L&M I'm watching right now, but I don't have $1150. 

BTW @Budda I passed on that Line 6. It had more dust inside it than a dilapidated old house. Even the Fender speaker cable sitting in the head was so covered, the white ends were a really nice taupe or beige colour. YUCK !!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can practice intonation, action, bridge adjustments and truss rod stuff on the guitars you own now. When it comes to learning refinishing or refretting, thats when you want the beater.

Start on the gear you have now. You'll be invested in doing it right


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

If you're into Shepard Fairey's artwork, why not? For $120 it would look great on your wall especially if you're into his other stuff. I say go for it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2019)

Rattle can it with your favourite colour.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This model was discontinued in 2016, quick glance at reverb.com shows asking prices $350-$450. Don't know if any sell, but some people actually collect the "Obey" series Standard Squiers.
As for components, the pickups are alnico magnets and the guitar has a two-post tremelo. The controls are rear-routed, with no pickguard.
You might be able to flip it. I would prefer a Bullet or Affinity at $40-$80 for a modding/learning platform.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like the look of that Squier. You said you weren't into it for setups earlier, more for electronics....so why not. Consider it a small learning investment. Do you have a certain sound you're looking for? Specific components in mind? ie..PUPs, Pots, caps, etc? If you don't, maybe grabbing it will spur you into going in one direction or another. The paint job on it has a cool theme IMO, so it could provide some inspiration on sound and parts choice as well. Good luck, whatever your decision is.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Wow... If you don't wanna buy it, I will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Dorian2 I have no specific ideas in mind, but if I buy it, maybe something will hit me. It doesn't have a PG so putting one on and wiring in the pickups is an option. Although I think I'd keep it open for the graphics. Depending on how thin or screeching the pickups may or may not be, just replace them with say, MIM or some other single coil and just learn wiring. Like if I solder wire A to wire B, will it work?? It's never been a strong suit of mine since I dabbled years ago in my RC car racing days.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Uninstall and reinstall the pickups in your current guitars


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Budda You have an answer for everything. I can now put a name to my conscience. ;-)


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

rhh7 said:


> This model was discontinued in 2016, quick glance at reverb.com shows asking prices $350-$450. Don't know if any sell, but some people actually collect the "Obey" series Standard Squiers.
> As for components, the pickups are alnico magnets and the guitar has a two-post tremelo. The controls are rear-routed, with no pickguard.
> You might be able to flip it. I would prefer a Bullet or Affinity at $40-$80 for a modding/learning platform.


I have a Bullet that I bought second hand a few years ago. The body is reliced from miles of use, not sure how many hands have been on it but it is a decent player. I had considered modding it but I actually like the pickups, low output and nice & spanky when needed.

I am in Calgary if you feel like you need another one @rhh7. No rush. 

Sent from my SM-G386W using Tapatalk


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Verne said:


> I stumbled across one of these today for what seems like a decent price for even the basic Squier. I'd like to know more about these if anybody here has owned one, or presently does. Are they sought after, revered, avoided, etc. I wasn't looking for a guitar, but suddenly there it was. Would it be silly to pass it up?


How old are you? That’s why you don’t get it


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am 54. By the time I went back, guitar was gone anyway. Was pretty cool looking.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I like it... I enjoy upgrading Squier's even though I know I'll never make back what I put into it. If it were local to me, I'd probably grab it, though mostly as wall art... I'd not expect to be able to flip it for much, though that's mostly due to my location. Hard to sell stuff.

Probably buy it and use as a test/learner... Haven't tried a few brand of pickups yet like Dragonfire and Tesla, so probably buy some for it and hear how they sound. Learning would be basically just getting more experience with levelling/dressing frets and making a bone nut for it. After a year of playing with it, sell it for a $5 profit.

I have two Squier SE's right now, same body thickness as the MIM and direct swap for the USA trem without any modifations to do. One has the set of GFS pickups that are like the Brian May ones, USA bridge, Gotoh locking tuners. Other has GFS 63 Texas wound pickups, CTS pots, big brass block for the trem... middle of doing the relic for it. Both were about $80 used each... be lucky to get $100 if I sold them. Bought a 3rd Squier on the weekend, Double Fat Standard... pickups/pots need updating otherwise it's a keeper. Looks and plays great.


----------

